# أحتسي القهوة...قهوة بلادي



## ابن سينا (5 أبريل 2012)

​السلام عليكم

في ليلة...كنت وحدي

لا جليس ,لا أنيس لوسادي

كنت أقرأ شطر كتابي

وسلطان النوم والسهاد

يتجادلان فيّ وفي حالي

فأخذني سلطان الرقاد

إلى عالم الفناء والسواد

بسِنة فنومٍ...فرقاد

استيقظت في الصباح

على غير حالي واعتيادي

قبيل صلاة الفجر البادي

والناس كأنهم في حداد

ظلمة...صمت...وقار

ظلمة...كظلام الألحاد

صمت...كصمت الأموات

ووقار...كالملوك العتاد

صليت الفجر وأتممت بالدعاء

لله فردًا...وعلى انفراد

نظرت من خلف الستار

وقهوة على النار...من بلادي

جلست في شرفتي في الشرفات

أحتسي القهوة...قهوة بلادي

أرقب الشمس,والنجوم في ذهاب

أقبل الجبال ...وأداعب الوادي

تطرب لحديث النسيم آذاني

وتغاريد العصفاير على الاوتاد

أشم عبق الأزهار والجادّي

وأريج الورد الندي النادي

عيشة طالما عشقت وصلها

مذ اغترابي... حتى معادي


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

راءعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

راءعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

سلممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

راءعععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو الفصاحه (6 مايو 2012)

راءععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## sultan_nlp (11 ديسمبر 2012)

good for


----------

